# I need a Linux Router distro



## xmountainxlionx (Jun 19, 2008)

So yeah I need a linux router distro.  there are alot and I was wondering if you guys could recommend one.


----------



## someguyfromhell (Jun 19, 2008)

My fav is Tomato (yes, that vegi/fruit!)

http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato

Make sure you have a compatible router though!


----------



## someguyfromhell (Jun 19, 2008)

There's also DD-WRT

http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/index.php

DD-Wrt = more complex QOS stuff & more
Tomato = more simple but still a sh*t load of options


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Jun 19, 2008)

the thing is its going on a mini itx board not a dedicated router


----------



## someguyfromhell (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh sorry. I thought you meant an actual unit my bad


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks for the effort though


----------



## ITman (Jun 19, 2008)

Try this: http://www.vyatta.com/


----------



## someguyfromhell (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's one http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2008/06/27/build-your-own-router/1


----------

